# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài đi ĐIỆN BIÊN

## taxinoibaigroup

*Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài đi ĐIỆN BIÊN*

*Tổng Đài Taxi Nội Bài đi Các Tỉnh,Xe sân bay đi ĐIỆN BIÊN,Hà Nội đi ĐIỆN BIÊN,Tổng Đài Taxi ĐIỆN BIÊN,Giá Xe Trọn Gói về ĐIỆN BIÊN,Đặt xe Sân Bay đi Các Tỉnh Giá Trọn Gói: 0942668885*

Số điện thoại taxi giá rẻ, uy tín ở ĐIỆN BIÊN mới nhất, Các hãng taxi uy tín ở ĐIỆN BIÊN.
Tổng Đài Taxi ĐIỆN BIÊN, TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NOI BAI SERVICE cung cấp thông tin của các nhà xe uy tín, công ty cho thuê xe giá rẻ, các hãng taxi ở LAI CHÂU, đồng thời TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NOIBAI SERVICE ĐI TỈNH cũng liên kết với công ty cho thuê xe uy tín, các hãng taxi ở ĐIỆN BIÊN để có được GIÁ CƯỚC TAXI RẺ NHẤT phục vụ khách hàng khi có nhu cầu sử dụng TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI đi ĐIỆN BIÊN và Taxi từ ĐIỆN BIÊN đi SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI,HÀ NỘI ĐI ĐIỆN BIÊN…

Số điện thoại taxi giá rẻ, uy tín ở ĐIỆN BIÊN mới nhất, Các hãng taxi uy tín ở ĐIỆN BIÊN. Điện Biên là một tỉnh nằm ở vùng Tây Bắc, miền Bắc Việt Nam, giáp với các tỉnh Lai Châu và Sơn La của Việt Nam, Vân Nam của Trung Quốc ở phía Bắc, Phongsaly của Lào ở phía Tây, các huyện Pak Xeng, Pak Ou thuộc tỉnh Luangprabang của Lào ở phía Tây Nam. Điện Biên là vùng đất cổ. Các di tích như hang Thẩm Khương, Thẩm Púa (ở Tuần Giáo) đã chứng minh thời thượng cổ đã có mặt người Việt cổ. Đến thế kỷ 9 – 10, người Lự ở Mường Thanh đã phát triển khá mạnh, và ảnh hưởng mạnh sang các khu vực: Sìn Hồ, Mường Lay, Tuần Giáo…
Tổng Đài Taxi ĐIỆN BIÊN, TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI – HAAP cung cấp thông tin của các nhà xe uy tín, công ty cho thuê xe giá rẻ, các hãng taxi ở ĐIỆN BIÊN, đồng thời TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI HAAP cũng liên kết với công ty cho thuê xe uy tín, các hãng taxi ở ĐIỆN BIÊN để có được GIÁ CƯỚC TAXI RẺ NHẤT phục vụ khách hàng khi có nhu cầu sử dụng TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI đi ĐIỆN BIÊN và Taxi từ ĐIỆN BIÊN đi SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI.

Tại ĐIỆN BIÊN bạn có thể đi các hãng taxi sau bằng cách gọi theo số điện thoại tổng đài: Từ thành phố Điện Biên Phủ tới Hà Nội 474 km theo quốc lộ 279 và rẽ sang quốc lộ 6.
– Taxi Hoa Ban Điện Biên: +84 230 3898 989
– Xuân Long Taxi Điện Biên : +84 2303.767676
Lưu ý khi đi Taxi ở ĐIỆN BIÊN:
– Chỉ nên gọi các hãng taxi uy tín.
– Thỏa thuận giá cước nếu đi chặng ngắn hoặc chặng đường dài.
– Nếu là phụ nữ, không nên đi taxi một mình vào các cung đường vắng, đêm khuya. Nếu buộc phải đi, trước khi đi, chụp hình ảnh taxi, tài xế gửi cho người thân qua tin nhắn Facebook, Viber, Zalo… để tiện theo dõi.
– Nên tìm hiểu khoảng cách điểm đi và điểm đến trước để tránh bị taxi chạy lòng vòng tính thêm cước.
Điện Biên Phủ là thành phố tỉnh lỵ và là một đô thị loại III của tỉnh Điện Biên ở tây bắc Việt Nam. Thành phố Điện Biên Phủ phía đông nam giáp huyện Điện Biên Đông, các phía còn lại giáp huyện Điện Biên.
Cánh đồng Mường Thanh trước đây thuộc huyện Điện Biên, tỉnh Lai Châu, chiều dài khoảng 23 km, chiều rộng trung bình 6 km đến 8 km. Tổng diện tích của cánh đồng Mường Thanh khoảng 120km2, có 12 xã thuộc vùng lòng chảo gồm: Thanh Minh, thị trấn Điện Biên, Thanh Xương, Thanh An, Noong Hẹt, Sam Mứn, Noong Luống, Thanh Yên, Thanh Chăn, Thanh Hưng, Thanh Luông, Thanh Nưa.
Năm 1991 thành lập thị xã Điện Biên Phủ trên cơ sở sáp nhập diện tích của xã Thanh Minh, 1/2 thị trấn Điện Biên và một phần nhỏ diện tích của xã Thanh Luông để thành lập thị xã Điện Biên Phủ. Năm 2004 sáp nhập thêm 1/2 diện tích còn lại của thị trấn Điện Biên trước đây và sáp nhập thêm khoảng 1/4 diện tích xã Thanh Nưa, khoảng 1/6 diện tích xã Thanh Luông vào thành phố Điện Biên Phủ để thành lập các phường, xã mới. Hiện nay thành phố Điện Biên Phủ gồm 7 phường: Mường Thanh, Tân Thanh, Thanh Bình, Noong Bua, Him Lam, Nam Thanh, Thanh Trường và 2 xã là: Thanh Minh, Tà Lèng.
Tổng diện tích của thành phố Điện Biên Phủ hiện nay chiếm khoảng 3 xã của vùng lòng chảo trước đây, hiện nay cánh đồng Mường Thanh còn lại 10 xã vùng lòng chảo thuộc huyện Điện Biên, tỉnh Điện Biên.
Điện Biên là vùng đất cổ. Các di tích như hang Thẩm Khương, Thẩm Púa (ở Tuần Giáo) đã chứng minh thời thượng cổ đã có mặt người Việt cổ. Đến thế kỷ 9 – 10, người Lự ở Mường Thanh đã phát triển khá mạnh, và ảnh hưởng mạnh sang các khu vực: Sìn Hồ, Mường Lay, Tuần Giáo…
Thế kỷ 11-12, người Tày Đăm (Thái đen) theo từ Mường Ôm, Mường Ai tràn xuống chiếm Mường Lò (Nghĩa Lộ) và từ Mường Lò thời gian sau đó, những cư dân này theo thủ lĩnh của mình là Pú Lạng Chượng để tràn qua Than Uyên, Văn Bàn… và cuối cùng làm chủ cả một vùng từ Mường Lò (Nghĩa Lộ) qua Mường La (Sơn La), tới Mường Thanh (Điện Biên).
Thời kỳ Bắc thuộc Điện Biên thuộc huyện Lâm Tây, quận Tân Hưng. Đời Lý đất Điện Biên nằm trong hạt châu Lâm Tây. Đời Trần Việt Nam có 15 lộ Điện Biên thuộc lộ Đà Giang, cuối Trần là trấn Thiên Hưng; thời Minh thuộc lại chia làm 2 châu Gia Hưng và Quy Hoá.
Sang tới thế kỷ 15 (năm 1463) trấn Hưng Hóa được thành lập (bao gồm ba phủ: Quý Hóa, Gia Hưng, An Tây). Mặc dù vậy, các thủ lĩnh người Lự cơ bản vẫn làm chủ Mường Thanh. Từ 1466 về sau, Lê Thánh Tông đặt làm 12 thừa thừa tuyên, trong đó Hưng Hóa bao gồm 3 phủ, 4 huyện và 17 châu.
Năm 1831, Minh Mạng đổi thành tỉnh Hưng Hóa, tỉnh lị đặt ở thị trấn Hưng Hoá huyện Tam Nông (nay thuộc Phú Thọ). Thời Pháp thuộc, Hưng Hóa được chia thành các tỉnh Hoà Bình, Sơn La, Lai Châu, Lào Cai, Yên Bái và tách một số huyện nhập vào Phú Thọ.
Tên gọi Điện Biên do Thiệu Trị đặt năm 1841 từ châu Ninh Biên; Điện nghĩa là vững chãi, Biên nghĩa là vùng biên giới, biên ải. Phủ Điện Biên (tức Điện Biên Phủ) thời Thiệu Trị gồm 3 châu: Ninh Biên, Tuần Giáo và Lai Châu. Tên gọi Điện Biên hay Điện Biên Phủ xuất hiện từ đó.
Năm 1890, thực dân Pháp mới đặt được ách cai trị ở Lai Châu (bao gồm Điện Biên và Lai Châu ngày nay). Lai Châu trừ Phong Thổ thuộc Đạo quan binh thứ Tư, trực tiếp nằm trong khu quân sự Vạn Bú.
Ngày 28 tháng 6 năm 1909, ngày Toàn quyền Đông Dương ra Nghị định thành lập tỉnh Lai Châu, nay là tỉnh Điện Biên và Lai Châu
Ngày 7 tháng 5 năm 1954 tỉnh Điện Biên đã làm nên chiến thắng lịch sử Điện Biên Phủ được coi là “lừng lẫy năm châu chấn động địa cầu”, chấm dứt 80 năm nô lệ dưới ách thực dân phong kiến. Để tăng cường đoàn kết giữa các dân tộc và tạo điều kiện cho các dân tộc ở Tây Bắc tiến bộ mau chóng về mọi mặt, trung ương đã quyết định lập khu vực tự trị của các dân tộc ở Tây Bắc, gọi là Khu tự trị Thái – Mèo theo Nghị quyết của Quốc hội vào ngày 29 tháng 4 năm 1955. Trước đó, theo Sắc lệnh số 143-SL ngày 28 tháng 1 năm 1953 của Chủ tịch nước, Khu Tây Bắc được thiết lập gồm các tỉnh Lào Cai, Yên Bái, Sơn La và Lai Châu, tách khỏi Liên khu Việt Bắc.
Ngày 27 tháng 9 năm 1962, kỳ họp thứ 5 Quốc hội khóa II đã quyết định thành lập lại 3 tỉnh Sơn La, Nghĩa Lộ và Lai Châu. Tỉnh Lai Châu lúc đó gồm 7 huyện: Điện Biên, Tuần Giáo, Tủa Chùa, Mường Tè, Mường Lay, Sìn Hồ, Phong Thổ và thị trấn Lai Châu. Khu tự trị lúc đó có diện tích 67.300 km², với số dân 438.000 người.
Từ năm 1962 đến năm 1994, thị trấn Lai Châu sau này là thị xã Lai Châu là thị xã tỉnh lỵ của tỉnh Lai Châu. Sau trận lũ quét lịch sử năm 1990, do địa hình thị xã không thể mở rộng, trong khi những trận mưa lũ rải rác từ trước đó, đặc biệt là trận lũ quét lịch sử đã làm sụt lở mất từ 20 – 30% diện tích các khu quần cư.
Từ thực tiễn tình hình trên và khả năng thị xã sẽ bị ngập trong tương lai khi xây dựng thủy điện Sơn La. Theo Quyết định số 130/HĐBT của Hội đồng Bộ trưởng, ngày 18 tháng 4 năm 1992 đã quyết định thành lập thị xã Điện Biên Phủ và di chuyển tỉnh lỵ về thị xã Điện Biên Phủ.
Tháng 1 năm 2002, huyện Mường Nhé được thành lập trên cơ sở một phần diện tích và dân số của các huyện Mường Tè, Mường Lay.
Tháng 9 năm 2003, thành phố Điện Biên Phủ được thành lập trên cơ sở toàn bộ diện tích tự nhiên và dân số của thị xã Điện Biên Phủ.
Tháng 11 năm 2003, Quốc hội ra Nghị quyết trong đó chia tỉnh Lai Châu thành tỉnh Lai Châu (mới) và tỉnh Điện Biên. Tỉnh Điện Biên có diện tích tự nhiên là 955.409,70 ha và dân số hiện tại là 440.300 người, bao gồm: diện tích và số dân của thành phố Điện Biên Phủ, thị xã Lai Châu (trừ phưường Lê Lợi) và 6 huyện: Mường Nhé, Điện Biên, Điện Biên Đông, Tuần Giáo, Tủa Chùa, Mường Lay (trừ: xã Pú Đao, xã Chăn Nưa, xã Nậm Hàng, bản Thành Chử thuộc xã Xá Tổng).
Tháng 1 năm 2004, địa giới hành chính huyện Mường Lay và thị xã Lai Châu được điều chỉnh lại.
Tháng 3 năm 2005, thị xã Lai Châu được mở rộng và đổi thành thị xã Mường Lay, đổi tên huyện Mường Lay thành huyện Mường Chà, đổi tên thị trấn Mường Lay thuộc huyện Mường Lay thành thị trấn Mường Chà.[7]
Ngày 14 tháng 11 năm 2006, thành lập huyện Mường Ảng trên cơ sở điều chỉnh một phần diện tích tự nhiên và dân số của huyện Tuần Giáo.
Ngày 28 tháng 8 năm 2012, thành lập huyện Nậm Pồ trên cơ sở điều chỉnh một phần diện tích tự nhiên và dân số của các huyện Mường Nhé và Mường Chà
Mạng lưới giao thông đường bộ:
– Từ thành phố Điện Biên Phủ tới Hà Nội 474 km theo quốc lộ 279 và rẽ sang quốc lộ 6.
– Quốc lộ 12: Từ thành phố Điện Biên Phủ đến cửa khẩu Ma Lu Thàng (Lai Châu) 195 km.
– Quốc lộ 279: Nối Tuần Giáo qua thành phố Điện Biên Phủ đến cửa khẩu Tây Trang dài 117 km.
Đường không: sân bay Điện Biên Phủ tại thành phố Điện Biên Phủ phục vụ tuyến Hà Nội – Điện Biên Phủ – Viêng Chăn – Luông Pha Băng
Điện Biên là tỉnh giàu tiềm năng du lịch, đặc biệt là lĩnh vực văn hoá – lịch sử. Nổi bật nhất là hệ thống di tích lịch sử chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ gồm: Sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ – Mường Phăng; các cứ điểm Him Lam, Bản Kéo, Độc Lập; Các đồi A1, C1, D1, E1 và khu trung tâm tập đoàn cứ điểm của Pháp (Khu hầm Đờcát).
Quần thể di tích này là nguồn tài nguyên vô cùng quý giá để phát triển du lịch không những của tỉnh Điện Biên, của Tây Bắc mà còn của cả nước.
Điện Biên còn có tiềm năng văn hóa phi vật thể, với 21 dân tộc anh em chung sống, mỗi dân tộc có sắc thái văn hóa riêng rất đa dạng, điển hình là dân tộc Thái, dân tộc H’Mông.
Bên cạnh đó Điện Biên có nhiều hang động, nguồn nước khoáng và hồ nước tạo thành nguồn tài nguyên du lịch thiên nhiên phong phú như: Rừng nguyên sinh Mường Nhé; các hang động tại Pa Thơm (Điện Biên), Thẩm Púa (Tuần Giáo); các suối khoáng nóng Hua Pe, U Va; các hồ Pá Khoang, Pe Luông, Huổi Phạ,…
Các tuyến xe khách đến ĐIỆN BIÊN.
HẢI VÂN
Lịch trình 1 : Mỹ Đình – Điện Biên
Giờ xuất bến : Điện Biên 19h15 Mỹ Đình 19h30
Điện thoại : Hà Nội 04 37223588 – 0988 882727 Điện Biên 0230 6277277 – 01688 272727
Lịch trình 2 : Giáp Bát – Điện Biên
Giờ xuất bến : Giáp Bát 16h30 17h15 19h15 Điện Biên 17h00 18h30 20h00
Điện thoại : (0230) 6277277 – 01688 272727
Lịch trình 3 : Hà Nội – Mường Lay
Giờ xuất bến : Mỹ Đình 18h15 Mường Lay 14h00
Điện thoại : (0230) 6277277 – 0988 882727
Lịch trình 4 : Hà Nội – Bản Phủ
Giờ xuất bến : Mỹ Đình 17h00 19h45 Bản Phủ 19h00 19h30
Điện thoại : Mỹ Đình 0988 88 27 27 Bản Phủ 01688 27 27 27
HƯNG THÀNH
Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Ba La – Bến xe Yên Nghĩa – Chúc Sơn – Xuân Mai – Lương Sơn – Kỳ Sơn – Hòa Bình – Cao Phong – Mãn Đức – Tân Lạc – Mường Khến – Mai Châu – Mộc Châu – Tà Làng – Yên Châu – Cò Nòi Hát Lót (Mai Sơn) – Sơn La – Thuận Châu – Tuần Giáo
Giờ xuất bến : Mỹ Đình 18h45
Điện thoại : Mỹ Đình 0974 888555 Tuần Giáo 0985 694916
TIẾN TUẾ
Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Điện Biên
Giờ xuất bến : Mỹ Đình 20h00 Điện Biên 20h00
Điện thoại : 0230 3811791 – 0912 676791
Địa chỉ : Số nhà 999 phố 9, P Him Lam, Điện Biên
CƯỜNG TÂM
Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Điện Biên ( Giáp Bát, Mỹ Đình)
Giờ xuất bến : Mỹ Đình Giáp Bát Điện Biên
Điện thoại : (0230) 3825260 – 0912 075669 – 068 6167073

*TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE :* 

Đi CÁC TỈNH liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất thời điểm cần xe.
Email : taxinoibaiairport@gmail.com
Đặt Xe : (024) 668 73 000 /(024) 668 733 68.
Hotnile : 09 42 66 88 85.
Website : www.taxinoibaiservice.com.vn

----------

